# Used prices gone wild!



## Daniel Flather (Mar 10, 2013)

Many on this forum like to chew on Canon about prices, check this ad out!

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-cameras-camcorders-Brand-New-Canon-5D-Full-Camera-Package-for-Independent-Filmmaker-W0QQAdIdZ452226547


----------



## Radiating (Mar 10, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> Many on this forum like to chew on Canon about prices, check this ad out!
> 
> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-cameras-camcorders-Brand-New-Canon-5D-Full-Camera-Package-for-Independent-Filmmaker-W0QQAdIdZ452226547



Yeah the whole kit is worth $5500 tops $11000 is crazy but it does say please make an offer.


----------

